# fstab ntfs help

## Skullitor13

i think there is something wronge with my fstab but i dont know what it is.  my ntfs harddrive wont mount properly.  my current fstab is....

 *Quote:*   

> # <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> 
> /dev/hdd1		        /boot		  ext2		noauto,noatime		1 1
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Skullitor13,

You need the NTFS filesystem available.

```
grep NTFS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

should get you something like *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m
> 
> # CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

 the important bit is 

```
CONFIG_NTFS_FS=
```

M and Y are OK, not set, means you have a bit missing from your kernel

----------

## Skullitor13

i got this

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y
> 
> # CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set
> 
> CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Skullitor13,

NTFS Writing is very limited. However, I was reading about spme wrapper code that lets you use the Windows NTFS code in Linux.

What error do you get when you try the mount ?

----------

## Skullitor13

i can mount it manually in linux no problem.  but diring startup it says that "sepcial device /dev/sda1 does not exsist"

----------

## oumpah-pah

Is your hard drive a removable device ?

Also, I see some strange options in your fstab (I mean I couldn't find them in the mount man page), that is owner and unmask (I think it should be umask).

----------

## Skullitor13

gotta love typos i have no i dea what those things to i was just trying them out because other people were useing them on there ntfs partisions.  no its not a removable device

----------

## oumpah-pah

What do you see in the output of dmesg about this drive ? Maybe the driver for the scsi controller is not loaded before your system tries to mount it. Do you have this driver compiled as a module ? If so, did you add it in the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.? file ?

----------

## Skullitor13

how do you go about doing that.  that shounds like it could be the cause because i dont think iv done that.

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 (root@Skullitor) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gen
> 
> too Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Mon Aug 2 19:02:03 UTC 2004
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

## oumpah-pah

It seems to be detected by your kernel, so this is not a driver issue. But maybe the device node isn't created. Do you use udev or devfs ?

-------------------

This has nothing to do with your problem, but I noticed in your dmesg output that you had a dual-processor computer, but only one is used. You should enable support for multiple cpu in your kernel. Also, you can disable APM as ACPI is working.

----------

## Skullitor13

how would i know if i were useing udev or devfs.  also ill look into your other suggestions thankyou

----------

## Skullitor13

how do you go about disabling apm and adding multi prossesor support im sorry for being such a noob

----------

## oumpah-pah

To see weather you use udev or devfs, try the following command :

```
grep CONFIG_DEVFS_FS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

If you get

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

 

then you do not use devfs. In that case, try

```
emerge -s ^udev | grep installled
```

and if you get a version number, then you have udev.

------------------------------------------------------

The multiprocessor option is located under Processor type and features --> Symmetric multi-processing support. APM support can be found in Power management options (ACPI, APM) --> APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Skullitor13,

Your dmesg appears to show that your SCSI device driver is not being loaded until after the partitions in /etc/fstab have attempted to be mounted, thus any mounts involving SCSI are bound to fail.

That ties in with the error message you posted.

For this the happen, you must be loading your SCSI module late in the proceedings. Add its name to /etc/modules.autoload.d/<kernel_ver>.

----------

## Skullitor13

thanks a bunch it works now and i am so happy thanks again

----------

